# Complex problem



## kasspav (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey all, 

Need your advice once more.

I gained the US citizenship last March through my mother. My wife is Greek. We were planning in relocating in the US this January. We would adjust her status and do all the paperwork through a lawyer in the US. In the meanwhile and until she was eligible to work, I would get my licence, find a job and a house.

But when man plans...god laughs...

We found out yesterday that she is pregnant (which is good news, especially if you consider that we had two miscarriages in the near past due to thrombofilia) 

From a small research I found that insurance companies consider pregnancy as a pre-existing condition and consequently we wont be able to purchase any HI. 

Paying out of pocket is an option but the daily injections cost a fortune in the US (here in Greece about 12euro a two package, in the US about 120$...pfff) besides the 8000-12000$ cost of prenatal examinations and delivery.

We wont be eligible to Medicaid because when applying for green card you sign that the person you petition wont be a burden to the state.

In the other hand I would like my baby to be born in the US to have the privileges of a US citizen...

Also from January I wont have a job here in Greece so staying more in the country will be a financial catastrophe...and I wouldnt want to leave her behind these 5 months...

Suggestions????


----------

